# Goby and Betta?



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone ever try a freshwater goby with a betta?
I was looking at peacock and desert goby. Ones too small to make a snack out of my beloved. 
Im not sure about their temperament. Ive heard they can be aggressive but normally only squabble amongst themselves.
Can anyone offer me any insight here?


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend this pair since there is a chance of aggression. Here is a good site talking about the goby

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/gobyfish/


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks, not sure what im going to do then.
Ive heard of peacocks living with longfinned betta with no issues for years but I dont really want to take a big chance.
Im more interested in desert gobys but they seem a bit meaner lol.
Maybe Ill go with frogs...


----------

